# Worst Movie of the Decade



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

The worst movie of the decade (2001-2010) has to be Ballistics: Ecks vs Severs. Cost $70 million, made just $14.3 million at theaters, and received 117 "Thumbs Down" at Rotten Tomatoes, with 0 "Thumbs Up"...even critics panned it. What would be your "worst movie of the decade"? Mine would be "Humans!....guest starring the Transformers!" aka just "Transformers" with "The Dark Knight" a close second.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 25, 2009)

Goddamn.  Dark knight a close second for worst movie of the decade?  I understand some people don't like it ad its not perfect, but the joker was awesome.  Fuck that, you do know fucking GIGLI was made this decade, right?

Or for that matter catwoman.  Dayyyummm.

My worst movie of the decade:

A.I., most depressing worthless movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2009)

Dark Knight: second most successful movie ever and generally heralded as one of the greatest, but yet you're going to rank it as second worst because (let me guess) it was too long for you to be sitting?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Goddamn.  Dark knight a close second for worst movie of the decade?  I understand some people don't like it ad its not perfect, but the joker was awesome.  Fuck that, you do know fucking GIGLI was made this decade, right?
> 
> Or for that matter catwoman.  Dayyyummm.
> 
> ...



Dark Knight was 30 minutes too long, the "climatic fight" wasn't, and they brought in Two-Face for no damn reason other than time-filler.


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Dark Knight was too long, the "climatic fight" wasn't, and they brought in Two-Face for no damn reason.



No.... reason?  That was the entire premise of the movie!

I am at a complete and utter loss to believe you couldn't fin ONE more movie worse than the dark knight.

Fucking stealing harvard!  On a Tom Green roll, Freddie got fingered!


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> "The Dark Knight" a close second.



Haha, you silly thing.

Also: Snakes on a Train

Yes, train.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Dark Knight was 30 minutes too long, the "climatic fight" wasn't, and they brought in Two-Face for no damn reason.


Umm...Two Face had a hell of a reason.  Two-Face is the reason that Batman was "The Dark Knight" in this.  He forced Batman to break his rule.  Now Batman is hated by everyone instead of being a hero.  Two-Face was pretty much the reason for the whole story.  His death also set up the series for whatever the next movie will be. 

I do agree, however, that the end fight wasn't climactic enough and that Dent should've became Two-Face earlier on and caused a bit more trouble than he did.


----------



## Dass (Sep 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Haha, you silly thing.
> 
> Also: Snakes on a Train
> 
> Yes, train.



Filmbrain has taught me the asylum sucks.

Although I haven't seen one, I'm sure a Uwe Boll movie comes somewhere on the list. Also, he wanted to direct my WoW movie, but Blizz didn't let him! Yay smart Blizzard!

And Dark Knight? Second? Seriously?

RT says Ballistic: Ecks vs. Sever (2002). So we agree on that being horribad.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 25, 2009)

Eragon.
Utter bullshit.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 25, 2009)

Zhael said:


> Eragon.
> Utter bullshit.



yes.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

Dass said:


> Filmbrain has taught me the asylum sucks.
> 
> Although I haven't seen one, I'm sure a Uwe Boll movie comes somewhere on the list. Also, he wanted to direct my WoW movie, but Blizz didn't let him! Yay smart Blizzard!



It was the same with Kojima when Boll said he was interested in a Metal Gear movie. 

And yeah, Boll's movies suck really bad.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

_Knowing_.

Goddamnit, Nicolas Cage. I can't keep defending your sell-out-ism any more.

It started off alright, and then spiralled into "oh, btw the sun is going to blow up or someshit... FUCK, we haven't planned an ending! Ok... let's copy _The Day the Earth Stood Still_ and call it a day!"


----------



## Surgat (Sep 25, 2009)

Epic Movie. 

I don't think that requires elaboration.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Epic Movie.
> 
> I don't think that requires elaboration.


That movie was pretty good the first time.
Five minutes in the second time through... wow... die...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

Surgat said:


> Epic Movie.
> 
> I don't think that requires elaboration.



And Meet the Spartans.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 25, 2009)

Antichrist.

That film is shit masquerading as art.


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> And Meet the Spartans.



Actually I'm changing my mind to this.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't seen many movies as of late, but the worst I can think of is Catwoman, in which Halle Berry played.

That movie fucking sucked.

Also, Napoleon Dynamite. I'm usually amused by anything, but that movie was just fucking retarded.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 25, 2009)

The Wicker Man remake. It was just terrible.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> The Wicker Man remake. It was just terrible.


 
Nicolas Cage again. 
His character was sweet in that, though. He tried so hard. :[


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Nicolas Cage again.
> His character was sweet in that, though. He tried so hard. :[



GET OFF THE BIKE!


----------



## Dass (Sep 25, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, Napoleon Dynamite. I'm usually amused by anything, but that movie was just fucking retarded.



My opinion of that move deteriorates the more I think about it. A few good laughs, but altogether too damn padded and plotless.

I still think it would be a Uwe Boll movie.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> GET OFF THE BIKE!


 
*hits that fat chick*


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> _Knowing_.
> 
> Goddamnit, Nicolas Cage. I can't keep defending your sell-out-ism any more.
> 
> It started off alright, and then spiralled into "oh, btw the sun is going to blow up or someshit... FUCK, we haven't planned an ending! Ok... let's copy _The Day the Earth Stood Still_ and call it a day!"


I agree completely.

I was like "What the fuck?  I just saw that movie last week!"


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 25, 2009)

"The Village".


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> "The Village".


 
*bitchslap*
OH NO YOU DIDN'T.

It was brilliant! Their little old timey world was so perfect: their clothing, houses, the way they spoke, Noah (d'aww) and Lucus Hunt and and and _Those we do not speak of_!

Oh man, how could you not like it? ;___;


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 25, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> *bitchslap*
> OH NO YOU DIDN'T.
> 
> It was brilliant! Their little old timey world was so perfect: their clothing, houses, the way they spoke, Noah (d'aww) and Lucus Hunt and and and _Those we do not speak of_!
> ...


The ending made me hate it.   I hated how they knew and did it on purpose.

Just because I didn't like the way it ended, doesn't mean I'd say it's a bad movie though.  It was done amazingly.  I was scared by the creatures a few times, to be honest.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 25, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The ending made me hate it. I hated how they knew and did it on purpose.
> 
> Just because I didn't like the way it ended, doesn't mean I'd say it's a bad movie though. It was done amazingly. I was scared by the creatures a few times, to be honest.


 
It's ok, brah. 
Each to his/her own, and all that.
I just love it so.


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

Transformers: Revenge of The Fallen.  Only good part was where Optimus was kicking that ass. Which lasted like, 5 mins. In a 3 hour movie.  The ratio speaks for itself. They even had Linkin Park do their shitty soundtrack. Ugh. Michael Bay deserves to be executed in the old ways.

EDIT- Dark Knight was awesome.  Don't be mad that you had to sit through a thoroughly canon Batman movie.  Read the comics sometime, and you'll see why this movie is excellent.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 25, 2009)

_Reign of Fire_

Okay, let's see...

In this highly realistic portrayal of dragons, dragons, huge flying reptiles, breed in a way that mixes fish with social insects, and requires the one male dragon to have access to Santa's sleigh

Also, dragons feed on ash and/or fire, which would require a very odd and unique digestive system. Oh wait, they can ingest human flesh so there goes that.

Despite humanity being all but wiped out, humans somehow outnumber dragons and at least 4-1, despite that the aforementioned breeding ability would make dragon numbers way, way higher than that.

The human characters frequently clash, which is exactly as exciting as watching two D&D fanatics argue over who character is superior. No wait, it's less exciting.

And that's just the start of the stupidity. I can't keep going as I would never finish.

Even _Eragon _is entertaining in its dumbness. _Reign on Fire_ is insufferable on every level.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> EDIT- Dark Knight was awesome.  Don't be mad that you had to sit through a thoroughly canon Batman movie.  Read the comics sometime, and you'll see why this movie is excellent.



I've tried to read the Superman/Batman/Spiderman comics, but they're way too much talk talk talk, not enough actual action/fighting...


----------



## Hir (Sep 25, 2009)

The Omen 2006.


----------



## TDK (Sep 25, 2009)

Cabin Fever, hands down the WORST MOVIE IN THE 2000'S. Me and my fam was at the drive-in and it was a double feature and the 2nd movie was this bullshit. It fucked up drive-ins for me for a long time, took me a few years just to go back to one...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 25, 2009)

Balls
Of
Fury

...Why a ping pong movie?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Balls
> Of
> Fury
> 
> ...Why a ping pong movie?



Why not? Not too many movies based on ping-pong/table tennis. Plus, Christopher Walken FTW.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 25, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Why not? Not too many movies based on ping-pong/table tennis. Plus, Christopher Walken FTW.



Christopher Walken's career died in that movie.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 25, 2009)

Equilibrium. </thread>


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2009)

Mall Cop.....

I don't find Kevin James funny in the least, unless he's doing stand-up. Then he's alright.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> Equilibrium. </thread>



I can understand not liking it for its story it's super cliche ya but come on

Dude gets his FACE cut off. And there's Sean Bean.



 awwwsum



Juno?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 25, 2009)

Lord of the Rings (all three)

"Walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking FIGHT walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking DRAMA walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking EMOTION, MAYBE walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking CLIMAX! ENDING, ENDING, ENDING, ENDING, _CREDITS (finally)"_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lord of the Rings (all three)
> 
> "Walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking FIGHT walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking DRAMA walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking EMOTION, MAYBE walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking CLIMAX! ENDING, ENDING, ENDING, ENDING, _CREDITS (finally)"_



extended edition nine hours of unseen footage and unabashed fan service!!!!!


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> The Matrix. </thread>


Hey, I fixed your post brah. Because I know an obvious ripoff when I see one. Equilibrium was a decent flick.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Lord of the Rings (all three)
> 
> "Walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking FIGHT walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking DRAMA walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking EMOTION, MAYBE walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking walking CLIMAX! ENDING, ENDING, ENDING, ENDING, _CREDITS (finally)"_



You forgot the endless yapping.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey, I fixed your post brah. Because I know an obvious ripoff when I see one. Equilibrium was a decent flick.



waht do you mean the matrix came out first 


also obligatory 







WHOA






WHOA


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> waht do you mean the matrix came out first
> 
> 
> also obligatory
> ...


Duh, Matrix Reloaded bro.  Also, Reeves only good movie was Bill and Ted. And Laurence Fishburn should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## Benn (Sep 25, 2009)

Best Worst Movie Ever: PuttiTang


----------



## Azure (Sep 25, 2009)

Benn said:


> Best Worst Movie Ever: PuttiTang


YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!



Louis C.K. is my man, man


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 25, 2009)

"Titanic: The Animated Movie"

What else is there to really say about this animated musical, other than how horrible it really is? Oh, I could think up a lot of good reasons.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 25, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> "Titanic: The Animated Movie"
> 
> What else is there to really say about this animated musical, other than how horrible it really is? Oh, I could think up a lot of good reasons.



Besides NC reviewing it?


----------



## Benn (Sep 25, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!


 
XD - you made me think of this:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 25, 2009)

the 2 newest Star Wars movies. utter shit, the first one was to much CG fighting, the second had too many politics, Episode 1 was also terrible, but that was in the 90's i believe.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 26, 2009)

A couple that immediately come to mind are Meet the Spartans and Bridge to Terebithia. Meet the Spartans was just utter retardation in movie form, and Bridge to Terebithia was depressing and pointless.

If I think of any more, I'll post 'em.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2009)

Surprised how many people saw Meet The Spartans but not really


----------



## Surgat (Sep 26, 2009)

_The Chronicles of Riddick_ was pretty awful; I'm surprised nobody's mentioned it. It wasn't as bad as _Epic Movie_, of course.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 26, 2009)

_Whale Rider._


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 26, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> _Whale Rider._



Really? Cause that was supposed to be good


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 26, 2009)

Twilight, i win.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Twilight, i win.



Hah! high school musical!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 26, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Hah! high school musical!



oh lord, what if the made a vampire high school musical. what hell hath i unleashed.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 26, 2009)

OH, GOD! GET THE SHOTGUNS! DOUBLE BARREL!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 26, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> OH, GOD! GET THE SHOTGUNS! DOUBLE BARREL!



thats not enough, we need A-Bombs.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm embarrassed to say I saw half of this movie but Ant Bully.
I'd also like to add that Dark Knight becomes worse and worse with each passing day.


----------



## Nick (Sep 26, 2009)

Surgat said:


> _The Chronicles of Riddick_ was pretty awful; I'm surprised nobody's mentioned it. It wasn't as bad as _Epic Movie_, of course.


 
Come on, now. Epic Movie sucked but atleast there were some good laughs to be had. Some movies don't even have that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 26, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I'd also like to add that Dark Knight becomes worse and worse with each passing day.



Thank God someone actually agrees with me....


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 26, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I'd also like to add that Dark Knight becomes worse and worse with each passing day.





Ty Vulpine said:


> Thank God someone actually agrees with me....



Somehow this is fitting...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 26, 2009)

Dragon Ball: Evolution (aka DEGENERATION)

The preview alone was enough to nauseate anyone who had actually seen the anime (or even read the manga, dammit!). I said it couldn't be done. I INSISTED it couldn't be done. And the little fuckers did it anyway. With 1/10-speed combat and a PG rating at that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Dragon Ball: Evolution (aka DEGENERATION)
> 
> The preview alone was enough to nauseate anyone who had actually seen the anime (or even read the manga, dammit!). I said it couldn't be done. I INSISTED it couldn't be done. And the little fuckers did it anyway. With 1/10-speed combat and a PG rating at that.


 
Your fanboy tears mean nothing to Hollywood.

It was my first "serious" anime, and after my brother's warnings, I'm not even going to try to see the film, for I'll probably kamehameha myself... or that spirit ball thing.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Sep 26, 2009)

I saw Blood: the last vampire when I was like 8. I don't really like anime anymore but I saw the live-action version in theatres not too long ago. It sucked. Atleast the anime was entertaining. The blood in the new movie was just mleh! It didn't really make sense. 
 Here's the blood. Okay so instead of Blood substitute let's act like it's milk and they left it out too long. It was either really globby (new word!) or watered down. It had a lot of action but the movie was too cheesay. I'd rather stick to the anime, which btw was realeased in 2001


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> I saw Blood: the last vampire when I was like 8. I don't really like anime anymore but I saw the live-action version in theatres not too long ago. It sucked. Atleast the anime was entertaining. The blood in the new movie was just mleh! It didn't really make sense.
> Here's the blood. Okay so instead of Blood substitute let's act like it's milk and they left it out too long. It was either really globby (new word!) or watered down. It had a lot of action but the movie was too cheesay. I'd rather stick to the anime, which btw was realeased in 2001


 
Blood not looking anything like blood is a pet peeve of mine.
Also fire. I'm looking your way, _Mirrors_.


----------



## Dass (Sep 26, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> thats not enough, we need A-Bombs.



Screw A-Bombs!





Problem solved


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I can understand not liking it for its story it's super cliche ya but come on
> 
> Dude gets his FACE cut off. And there's Sean Bean.
> 
> ...



Uhm, no.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Hey, I fixed your post brah. Because I know an obvious ripoff when I see one. Equilibrium was a decent flick.



Whut?



Load_Blown said:


> waht do you mean the matrix came out first
> 
> 
> also obligatory
> ...



I lol'd.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 26, 2009)

The Twilight movie.

/thread


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 26, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Besides NC reviewing it?



lol Yes. I watched the film itself once on Youtube, and I noticed how every so often (generally every few seconds), I could point out at least one flaw, whether if it's bad dialogue, a sloppy piece of animation, an ineffective use of recycled animation or audio, or poor story construction. It's like if Ed Wood himself were to have directed an animated film.


----------



## Lasair (Sep 27, 2009)

Any of the Resident Evil Films
Posidon
Scary Movie 4
Any of the Meet the Spartans/Date Movie/Epic Movie etc shitty piss-takes
any of the High School Musicals
Max Payne
Transfomers: ROTF
Watchmen
Mall Cop
Transporter 3
the list goes on...


----------



## Surgat (Sep 27, 2009)

Nick said:


> Come on, now. Epic Movie sucked but atleast there were some good laughs to be had. Some movies don't even have that.



It had one somewhat funny moment, and no other redeeming qualities.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Sep 27, 2009)

There's a difference between an 'entertaining' movie and a 'good' movie. =3


----------



## DarkChaos (Sep 27, 2009)

Dass said:


> Screw A-Bombs!
> 
> [Chuck Norris lol]
> 
> Problem solved



Get with the times, grandpa:






To contribute:
 -Battlefield Earth
 -Anything that had Rob Schneider in a starring role.
 -Anything Will Ferrell starred in after 2004, too.
 -The obligatory Glitter and Gigli
 -The also-obligatory any movie that ended with -Movie
 -Meet the Spartans (Also obligatory)
 -SuperBabies: Baby Geniuses 2
 -Oh, and whoever said Balls of Fury?  I second that; when Christopher Walken's the only selling point of a movie, you just know it's shit.
 -The Happening
 -Others I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 27, 2009)

Idiocracy


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Idiocracy


My first wife was tarded, now she's a pilot.


----------



## Gaybriel (Sep 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Really? Cause that was supposed to be good



Saw this with the family when I was a bit younger - I walked out pretending to go to the bathroom. I went back to the car.


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 27, 2009)

The Happening.

Unless it was supposed to be a comedy, then it was genius.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 27, 2009)

Gaybriel said:


> Saw this with the family when I was a bit younger - I walked out pretending to go to the bathroom. I went back to the car.



Only movie I've ever walked out on was "Clueless".


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkChaos said:


> G
> -Oh, and whoever said Balls of Fury?  I second that; when Christopher Walken's the only selling point of a movie, you just know it's shit.


Aye.
And my name isn't Whoever.
>>


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 27, 2009)

Twilight.
Vampyres don't fucking sparkle.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 27, 2009)

Bangkok Dangerous.

Nicolas Cage is retarded. His Asian friend? Retarded. His girlfriend is deaf, most of the time, and mute or something, which is _like_ being retarded. They kill people. It's the worst thing I have ever, ever set eyes on.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

i seriously do hate juno though

when i saw it i was talking to my mom who said that it was cute and i agreed that yeah it was but when i started to think about it more i realized that it was just "how to namedrop: the movie" or even "pitchfork: the movie" (you can say this about garden state too)

oh yeah i like sonic youth lol dario argento is just like herschell gordon lewis

fuck off diablo cody i hope you impale yourself on that oscar you got for best screenplay  i wish that was the first time the academy seemed to have lost all credibility


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 29, 2009)

Practically any movie that came out this entire decade has been absolutely shit.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 29, 2009)

Dragon Storm.

Or Twilight.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 29, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Dragon Storm.
> 
> Or Twilight.



second one. I've seen some good movies.


----------



## kukuruza (Sep 30, 2009)

The dark Knight: the second most successful cinema ever and in general declared as one of the greatest!
_____________________
[FONT=&quot]movie downloads[/FONT]


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 30, 2009)

kukuruza said:


> The dark Knight: the second most successful cinema ever and in general declared as one of the greatest!



Yeah, but let's wait 20 years or so and see if people still say the same thing. Titanic is the most successful movie ever, and look around to see how many people still like it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 30, 2009)

Whenever I think of the movie Tit-anic, I always think of the booby scene. That's just me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 30, 2009)

Postal.

And Without a Paddle.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Postal.



Postal's actually pretty good when you compare it to the rest of Uwe Boll's movies. 

I'd mock him for casting Titus as an action hero, but, then, Joss Whedon did it too, so...


----------



## Jelly (Oct 1, 2009)

TAMALA 2010
JESUS CHRIST


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I've tried to read the Superman/Batman/Spiderman comics, but they're way too much talk talk talk, not enough actual action/fighting...


*Uugggh*


Ty Vulpine said:


> You forgot the endless yapping.


May I suggest some Strattera? Or maybe a wider attention span?


Anyways:
Twilight. (www.twilightsucks.com)
Dragonball Evolution. Watch the fucking anime you losers! I don't even LIKE Dragonball and I'm mad!
The Core. Just stupid.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> *Uugggh*
> 
> May I suggest some Strattera? Or maybe a wider attention span?
> 
> ...



Favorited.

Titanic. star wars fan. It's required.


----------



## Falkyar (Oct 1, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Practically any movie that came out this entire decade has been absolutely shit.


This


----------



## Lillica (Oct 1, 2009)

Superbad.  OMFG let's make 40000 sex references! HURRHURR!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> *Uugggh*
> 
> May I suggest some Strattera? Or maybe a wider attention span?



I just hate comics where the characters sit/stand around and do nothing but talk. I find that rather boring and pointless.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I find that rather boring and pointless.



just like life right?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> just like life right?



Yeah, pretty much. If there's nothing after death, then life itself is pointless.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yeah, pretty much. If there's nothing after death, then life itself is pointless.



Whatever.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Whatever.



lol


----------



## Stawks (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yeah, pretty much. If there's nothing after death, then life itself is pointless.



Kill yourself.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Kill yourself.



I may be crazy, but I'm not stupid.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I may be crazy



No sorry


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> No sorry



First time someone's said I'm not crazy...


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> I may be crazy, but I'm not stupid.


This post amuses me.  I'm not sure why.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 1, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> This post amuses me.  I'm not sure why.



Hush you!


----------



## Lobar (Oct 2, 2009)

The Passion :v


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2009)

Blood and Chocolate,
Underworld: Evolution
Star Wars: The Phantom Menace
Big Fat Liar
Borat
Bratz
umm....let's see. -thinks-


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 2, 2009)

Phantom menace wasnt last decade. And the only new one I liked somewhat. OT still better, though. And the podrace killed it.
any movie like epic movie.


----------



## Azure (Oct 2, 2009)

Lobar said:


> The Passion :v


Lies. The worst movie of the decade couldn't create this kind of win.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 2, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Phantom menace wasnt last decade. And the only new one I liked somewhat. OT still better, though. And the podrace killed it.
> any movie like epic movie.



Phantom Menace came out in '99... ten years ago. I think it still counts.

On that note, the worst movie of the pre-trilogy is the Revenge of the Sith. It's one of the worst things I've ever had to sit through, just fucking painful. Like watching a bad cartoon.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 2, 2009)

Stawks said:


> Phantom Menace came out in '99... ten years ago. I think it still counts.
> 
> On that note, the worst movie of the pre-trilogy is the Revenge of the Sith. It's one of the worst things I've ever had to sit through, just fucking painful. Like watching a bad cartoon.



I meant 2001-2010 (yeah, I know it isn't 2010 yet, but hard to imagine a movie that will come out between now and then that could top these movies already listed.)


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 2, 2009)

Anything staring Will Ferral. The only people who would find him funny are people that will laugh at anything they think is supposed to be a joke.


----------



## Dass (Oct 2, 2009)

Benny the Horned Rabbit said:


> Anything staring Will Ferral. The only people who would find him funny are people that will laugh at anything they think is supposed to be a joke.



Agreed. And these people are also making Seth Macfarlane money, but that's a TV show (3 of them), so worst movie of the decade? That I've actually seen? Click (I'm aware this is Adam Sandler) or Talledega Nights. So... not funny. At all.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 2, 2009)

Dass said:


> Click (I'm aware this is Adam Sandler) or Talledega Nights. So... not funny. At all.



Yes, any Adam Sandler movie (with the exception of Happy Gilmore, only because Jaws of James Bond fame and Bob Barker are in it, and Adam gets his ass kicked by Bob :3 ) and any Will Ferrell movie.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 2, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> yes.



I liked it.

Watched it twice

Probably, because I didn't read the book.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Yes, any Adam Sandler movie (with the exception of Happy Gilmore, only because Jaws of James Bond fame and Bob Barker are in it, and Adam gets his ass kicked by Bob :3 ) and any Will Ferrell movie.


Adam Sandler has had a ton of good movies. 

Click was completely horrible, though.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Lies. The worst movie of the decade couldn't create this kind of win.



That vid is funny precisely _because_ the original was so fail.  Adding Benny Hill is like reversing fail polarity.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 2, 2009)

VengeanceZ said:


> I liked it.
> 
> Watched it twice
> 
> Probably, because I didn't read the book.



Respect that. But the movie killed any chance of taking a book I REMOTELY liked seriously. I even noticed the star wars soundtrack fit in now and then...
On sw, 2. No, just no. Only good things from it were the game, the gunship, that green monster thing, the at-te, the spider droid, and jango.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 3, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> Respect that. But the movie killed any chance of taking a book I REMOTELY liked seriously. I even noticed the star wars soundtrack fit in now and then...
> On sw, 2. No, just no. Only good things from it were the game, the gunship, that green monster thing, the at-te, the spider droid, and jango.



What about those sound-sucking space bombs? Those were fricking awesome.


----------



## Dass (Oct 3, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> What about those sound-sucking space bombs? Those were fricking awesome.



SOUND DOES NOT WORK IN SPACE!

(also a problem with TIE fighters' noise)


----------



## Indigo (Oct 3, 2009)

All of the High School Musical films.


And I personally hated Click, the ending was stupid.


----------



## Dass (Oct 3, 2009)

Indigo said:


> All of the High School Musical films.
> 
> 
> And I personally hated Click, the ending was stupid.



Well now that you mention it, pretty much anything Disney's made this decade.

And yes, that is a stupid ending. YOU CAN NOT ABORT A MOVIE LIKE THAT! UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 3, 2009)

Too many absolutely terrible movies to name one the worst.
maybe worst director or something where a studio gets negative points for thge amount of bad movies they are affiliated with so that we can come to a conclussion.
On that matter Uwe Bowle will take the entire cake for worst all around.
join that petition website and get him to stop already.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy shit.

Everyone loves High School Musical at my school, some went to a Cinema just for that.

I'm like "WTF" why not just get the songs if you like it. It's practically just music with people dancing for an hour.

I never watched any of them.


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

Never seen it, however it cant be worst then the movie called "the Village" A blind deaf woman alone in a Forrest... Yeah.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2009)

There are too many, but I can give some suggestions of the worst of the decade:

The Twilight movie
All the High School musical movies
Eragon 
Final Fantasy Advent Children (Music was awesome, but every thing else just terrible).


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 5, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Final Fantasy Advent Children (Music was awesome, but every thing else just terrible).


Check the Complete version, way better.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 5, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Check the Complete version, way better.



Complete? Wait they made another version or something?

Regardless it's stupid fan-service. Even casual gamers should be put off by the bull-shit. Stop agonizing over the past games with bull-shit movies and other timewasters, and I DUNNO MAKE A GAME THAT DOESN'T SUCK MAJOR BALLS? KTHANKSBYE FF FRANCHISE. I'm taking my money elsewhere because of bull-shit like this.

Oh yeah new horrible movie: Any movie based on a video game. Stop that!


----------



## Qoph (Oct 5, 2009)

BakuryuuTyranno said:


> _Reign of Fire_
> 
> Okay, let's see...
> 
> ...



I remember watching this movie.
I remember falling asleep.
Eragon sucked shit too though, I was like "Oh God.  Sweet Jesus."


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 5, 2009)

I see Uwe Boll's been mentioned.. I'm going to nominate one of his terribles for the top 10 list.


----------



## Dass (Oct 5, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Oh yeah new horrible movie: Any movie based on a video game. Stop that!



*cough cough* Uwe Boll *cough cough*


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 5, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I see Uwe Boll's been mentioned.. I'm going to nominate one of his terribles for the top 10 list.



I second the nomination.  What's the point for him to even keep on making more video game films if they're just going to suck in the end, anyway? I mean, I watched a video review once of "Alone in the Dark," and I couldn't believe how terrible the film itself was.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 5, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I second the nomination.  What's the point for him to even keep on making more video game films if they're just going to suck in the end, anyway? I mean, I watched a video review once of "Alone in the Dark," and I couldn't believe how terrible the film itself was.



Evidently "Postal" was so bad no ones really heard of it XD


----------



## feathery (Oct 5, 2009)

Movies now a days have been over done, they love and care for making the films has become bleak. The days where people put there heart and soul into the very films they make has become absent now money is the only true key factor in making films. Sequils remakes and spin offs also come into play, butchering the franchise that they built upon it before people get sick of it. 
That is not to say there are never any good films, it is just rather sad there are not so many these days. That's my two cents on it anyway.


----------



## Dass (Oct 5, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I second the nomination.  What's the point for him to even keep on making more video game films if they're just going to suck in the end, anyway? I mean, I watched a video review once of "Alone in the Dark," and I couldn't believe how terrible the film itself was.



TGWTG?


----------



## Neon_Infection (Oct 6, 2009)

Easy, Grudge 2
Stupid Continuation of the Story, Stupid characters, goes almost no where and probably was a better comedy then a horror movie.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 6, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I second the nomination.  What's the point for him to even keep on making more video game films if they're just going to suck in the end, anyway? I mean, I watched a video review once of "Alone in the Dark," and I couldn't believe how terrible the film itself was.



He makes a shitload of money off of them, because of a German tax law. It doesn't matter how bad they are.

And, oh, god, are they bad.

Anyone remember that time Uwe Boll challenged a bunch of his critics to a boxing match and than beat the everloving shit out of them? Raging Boll <3


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweeny Todd *hides in bomb shelter*


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

I resent the utter bullshit Uwe Boll gets for taking shit and turning it into shit.
I mean, BloodRayne was going to be horrible even if COMIC VISIONARY Zakk Wylde or whatever that guy's name is made it.


----------



## Mr Ringtail (Oct 7, 2009)

Resident Evil: Apocalypse. I could on all day listing what's wrong with this movie, but let's just say it plays like a crappy Mary Sue fanfiction that somehow got greenlit into a film.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 7, 2009)

note, HP spoilers if you have yet to read the 5th book or see the movie (where the hell have you been then =P)

harry potter 5. the writer (who wasnt steve kloves!) didnt even TRY. none of the awsom scenes that were in the book made it. i would have LOVED to see the flashbacks that Harry saw when using the spells against Snape. not just the BS memory thing... and even that scene was a joke. in the book, Snape turned purple and threw pickled frog eyes at Harry. in the movie he was like "ill never teach you again, now GTFO"

and dont get me STARTED on the craptastic death scene. i mean really. in the book, yeah things seem to go slo-mo, but Bellatrix zapps a spell, aspell that wasnt mentioned what color, tho it WASNT avada kedavra, and the backlash causes Sirius to stumble thru the arc, with a look of dread and horror on his face.

in the movie, bella zapps the arc and sirius gets WISKED away into it to go poof.

please. give. me. a. break. HP3 was far better, and it had absolutly MINIMAL canon in it.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

If it hasn't been mentioned yet, the whole Epic Movie/Date Movie/Whatever Movie series is honestly the worst of this decade. High School Musical had redeeming factors, as do most anything Disney releases (even if the returns are minimal) I want to say that Resident Evil was the worst, but even those films had cool stuff like guns and violence.

The worst movie to me is something that can't inspire a single chuckle from the toxic combination of bad acting and jokes worse than Saturday Night Live on a really bad day. They are supposed to be comedies, nothing more, and can't even get that right.

So. The anything/movie series, as well as any comedy of the last few years that couldn't do shit qualify as the worst to me above anything else. Even worse than failed pretentious art films. Even worse than Wes Anderson films (and trust me, I hate his hipster ways with a passion.)


----------



## kjmars63 (Oct 7, 2009)

Worst movie this decade... The Dark Knight (oh yeah, I went there)

But apparently I'm not the only one who thinks that way, based on other peoples opinions of it.

But it's bad for another reason. The movie studio that made it had Heath Ledger killed and covered it up to make it look like a suicide so that when people thought he killed himself, they would go see the movie and make a shit load of money from it.


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

Please tell me that's a hyperbole.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 7, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> But it's bad for another reason. The movie studio that made it had Heath Ledger killed and covered it up to make it look like a suicide so that when people thought he killed himself, they would go see the movie and make a shit load of money from it.



*facepaw*


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> Worst movie this decade... The Dark Knight (oh yeah, I went there)
> 
> But apparently I'm not the only one who thinks that way, based on other peoples opinions of it.
> 
> But it's bad for another reason. The movie studio that made it had Heath Ledger killed and covered it up to make it look like a suicide so that when people thought he killed himself, they would go see the movie and make a shit load of money from it.



I fully believe in saying things just to get a rise out of people when you're bored or want to teach them a lesson. But this is just ridiculous, as if movie studios really sink that low just for an unproven idea, then you would hear about many more deaths. Heath Ledger was more valuable to movie studios ALIVE because he's cute, adaptable, and just a great and interesting actor. 

And The Dark Knight, even with the gaps in logic, had so much good going for it I have no idea how you could come up with such a dumb conclusion. The Fantastic Four films, Spiderman 3, heck, even Iron Man were worse than The Dark Knight. Just because a few people didn't like Christian Bale's gruff voice, or how the movie was closer to an R rating than PG-13 (but really why take your kids to a PG-13 movie anyway if you're afraid to find something objectionable) doesn't mean that the film was bad by any means.

Many more called it one of the better films of last year than the few who disliked it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> Worst movie this decade... The Dark Knight (oh yeah, I went there)
> 
> But apparently I'm not the only one who thinks that way, based on other peoples opinions of it.
> 
> But it's bad for another reason. The movie studio that made it had Heath Ledger killed and covered it up to make it look like a suicide so that when people thought he killed himself, they would go see the movie and make a shit load of money from it.


If you're not kidding, you're the stupidest person I've ever seen.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> If you're not kidding, you're the stupidest person I've ever seen.



This. I DO hope you are kidding.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Even worse than Wes Anderson films (and trust me, I hate his hipster ways with a passion.)



I really think that Wes Anderson's fans make his movies worse. Because on its own _The Royal Tenebaums_ is great. It's fun, quirky but not TOO quirky, and it's a good story I think. But just hearing people go on and on about him and how "inspired" he makes them tarnishes it.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 7, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I really think that Wes Anderson's fans make his movies worse. Because on its own _The Royal Tenebaums_ is great. It's fun, quirky but not TOO quirky, and it's a good story I think. But just hearing people go on and on about him and how "inspired" he makes them tarnishes it.


The Royal Tenebaums was downright weird.


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

If you watch The Royal Tenanbaums, Rushmore, Bottle Rocket, The Life Aquatic, The Darjeeling Limited, they all have soooooooo many familiar elements it's like you're watching the same movie over and over but with just tiny different things changed.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 7, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Sweeny Todd *hides in bomb shelter*


 
My friend played Johanna in that musical and she did a really good job. 
Bruno was a gay porno, so if you're into that...let's go see Bruno!


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 7, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I second the nomination.  What's the point for him to even keep on making more video game films if they're just going to suck in the end, anyway? I mean, I watched a video review once of "Alone in the Dark," and I couldn't believe how terrible the film itself was.



Oh yeah. I stopped it within 10 minutes. I can't even remember what was shitty about it.. I just remember low lighting, vaguely shitty acting, and glass breaking. But something was so terrible that I was unable to watch it through, unlike many B-Movies that I actually enjoy, hah.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> If you watch The Royal Tenanbaums, Rushmore, Bottle Rocket, The Life Aquatic, The Darjeeling Limited, they all have soooooooo many familiar elements it's like you're watching the same movie over and over but with just tiny different things changed.



For instance?

I may be biased, 'cause Wes Anderson is my favourite North American filmmaker ever, but I don't see where you guys are coming from. I find all of his movies unique. The man is a brilliant writer of flaws, and his visual style is absolutely his own. The pacing is weird, and there are a lot of awkward pauses in dialog, so I can see why a lot of people would be put off by his work... but I absolutely love it. The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou especially.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The Royal Tenebaums was downright weird.



I couldn't agree more. I remember trying to watch it once, and it got so boring, I stopped it in the middle.



Grimfang said:


> Oh yeah. I stopped it within 10 minutes. I can't even remember what was shitty about it.. I just remember low lighting, vaguely shitty acting, and glass breaking. But something was so terrible that I was unable to watch it through, unlike many B-Movies that I actually enjoy, hah.



lol Trust me, you wouldn't want to watch "Alone in the Dark" all the way through.  It fails to attempt to make it seem like there's a lot for the audience to buy for granted, especially for its ending. The story makes no sense, there's no originality, the plotholes are gigantic, and to top it all off, it has NOTHING to do with the video game it was based on. It's no wonder that Uwe Boll is perhaps considered as the next Ed Wood of this generation.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 7, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> note, HP spoilers if you have yet to read the 5th book or see the movie (where the hell have you been then =P)
> 
> harry potter 5. the writer (who wasnt steve kloves!) didnt even TRY. none of the awsom scenes that were in the book made it. i would have LOVED to see the flashbacks that Harry saw when using the spells against Snape. not just the BS memory thing... and even that scene was a joke. in the book, Snape turned purple and threw pickled frog eyes at Harry. in the movie he was like "ill never teach you again, now GTFO"
> 
> ...


 
I just watched that the other day and was actually impressed, mostly because the kid's acting didn't suck massive, Hagrid-balls this time, and the adult actors didn't seem miles out of their league.

Also I haven't read the books since each one came out, so it was a nice recap for me. I guess that's why those mistakes/changes didn't bother me as much as they did for you. *shrug*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 7, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I couldn't agree more. I remember trying to watch it once, and it got so boring, I stopped it in the middle.



What do you mean you got bored


So it was weird and boring? 


Huh



KalixWyntircat said:


> If you watch The Royal Tenanbaums, Rushmore, Bottle Rocket, The Life Aquatic, The Darjeeling Limited, they all have soooooooo many familiar elements it's like you're watching the same movie over and over but with just tiny different things changed.



His trademarks are more apparent than most directors I will agree


----------



## KalixWyntircat (Oct 7, 2009)

And not to kick a dying horse.. but Bill Murray went from a pleasant surprise to 'Really? Another one?' with his inclusion in almost every Anderson film.

Bill's best recent movie: Lost In Translation.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Transformers 2

Not just the worst movie of the decade, but also one of the worst movies of all time.


----------



## Dass (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Transformers 2
> 
> Not just the worst movie of the decade, but also one of the worst movies of all time.



Unrelated; I have the same birthday as Shia Laboeuf

Related; I haven't seen it, I've decided to read reviews more this year.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

Northfork ranks pretty high come to think of it.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 7, 2009)

KalixWyntircat said:


> Bill's best recent movie: Lost In Translation.



Broken Flowers, yo.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 7, 2009)

Let me see. Eragon was so bad I couldn't even stand to see 10 minutes of it without bursting out laughing at how horribly done it was, both the plotline and the cinematography. Then I walked out with my date and decided to watch something else. I actually received the DVD from someone as a "gift" (more like a stab wound). I still can't watch more then 10 minutes of it. I cannot believe Paolini actually said he enjoyed it, however since he is suffering from "Meyersyndrome" (being completely oblivious to how big a shitty load your work is, and believing it better then everything else and having an army of loyal fanboys to back you up) I am not surprised.

Hmm. What else... Postal was horrible, but I watched the entire thing as the guy who plays "the Dude" also played Dave in that TV show Titus (which was awesome).


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 8, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What do you mean you got bored
> 
> 
> So it was weird and boring?
> ...



Well, yeah. It was moving at a slow pace to me, I couldn't keep up with it much longer. It's been ages since I watched it at home, so I don't fully remember the viewing experience.



David M. Awesome said:


> Transformers 2
> 
> Not just the worst movie of the decade, but also one of the worst movies of all time.



I don't know if it's the worst film of the decade or of all time, IMO, but I did find it very tiresome to have all these non-stop fighting scenes and explosions go on for a majority of the two-and-a-half hour running time. After the college scenes, the movie started to go downhill for me.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2009)

Renton Whitetail said:


> I don't know if it's the worst film of the decade or of all time, IMO, but I did find it very tiresome to have all these non-stop fighting scenes and explosions go on for a majority of the two-and-a-half hour running time. After the college scenes, the movie started to go downhill for me.



I personally can't decide if the college scenes or the terrible fight scenes were worse


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 8, 2009)

Paris Hilton's sex tape. like come on i have more entertaining news reports.


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Oct 8, 2009)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 8, 2009)

> I just watched that the other day and was actually impressed, mostly because the kid's acting didn't suck massive, Hagrid-balls this time, and the adult actors didn't seem miles out of their league.
> 
> Also I haven't read the books since each one came out, so it was a nice recap for me. I guess that's why those mistakes/changes didn't bother me as much as they did for you. *shrug*



its probably good sans knowledge/memory of the book.... but im  hardcore HP fan, and i among others were disapointed. for SOE stupid reason the director hired a DIFERENT screenwriter instead of Steve Kloves, so thats why it had such a diference. i mean for gods sake, SIRIUS'S DEATH WAS SO ANTICLIMACTIC.


----------



## Morroke (Oct 8, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> SIRIUS'S DEATH WAS SO ANTICLIMACTIC.



Well wtf is supposed to happen after he dies.


----------



## Azure (Oct 8, 2009)

TheKyleIsHere said:


> Battlefield Earth


Holy crap I forgot about that fail.  It's definitely in the top 10.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 8, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Holy crap I forgot about that fail.  It's definitely in the top 10.



lol. It's like the movie is making fun of scientology. It's one of the best comedies ever.


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 8, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Well wtf is supposed to happen after he dies.


no.. the way it happens was anticlimactic. as i said in my previous post, in the book he gets knocked on his ass by Belatrix. in the movie, she blasts the arch and he gets WISKED away.


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

Halloween 2 was pretty horrible, not the worst im sure to some but it blew for me this year.


----------



## kylr23 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hmm I cant name many bad movies but.

Scary movie 4
Epic Movie
Meet the spartins.

*Recent*
Sorry to say this but Inglorious bastard I didnt enjoy it all to well.
9 *tim burtan film.*
The Final Destination


----------



## feathery (Oct 9, 2009)

kylr23 said:


> Hmm I cant name many bad movies but.
> 
> Scary movie 4
> Epic Movie
> ...



Why did they call it THE final destination...


----------



## kylr23 (Oct 9, 2009)

feathery said:


> Why did they call it THE final destination...



For me it had nothing to do with any of the prevous films except the 'plot'. 

I call fd a single movie One and two are the best 3 and 4 are more stand alone films that have no connections to the other films. 
But I dont get the The part maybe because New Line got LAZY


----------



## Benny the Horned Rabbit (Oct 9, 2009)

Dragon Quest: The Movie.

This was a B-Movie that was broadcasted on the Scy-Fy channel, and being a Dragon Quest fan, I thought I would enjoy it. So why didn't I. One huge reason, Dragon Quest: The Movie had NOTHING!!! to do with SquareEnix and Dragon Ball artist Akira Toryama's famous videogame series. Zilch, Zip, Bumpkus, Kaput! Kind of like to Final Fantasy the movie, only that movie got a theatrical release, this movie did not. Basically, it was just a mundane medevil movie with the only redeaming part being the end, where the hero creates a dragon of light to defeat the dragon of darkness, which is cool, but nothing like that happened in the Dragon Quest video game series. (As far as I know, it was supposed to be based off of the videogame series, but it just wasn't.)


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

Benny the Horned Rabbit said:


> This was a B-Movie that was broadcasted on the Scy-Fy channel, and being a Dragon Quest fan, I thought I would enjoy it. So why didn't I. One huge reason, Dragon Quest: The Movie had NOTHING!!! to do with SquareEnix and Dragon Ball artist Akira Toryama's famous videogame series. Zilch, Zip, Bumpkus, Kaput! Kind of like to Final Fantasy the movie, only that movie got a theatrical release, this movie did not. Basically, it was just a mundane medevil movie with the only redeaming part being the end, where the hero creates a dragon of light to defeat the dragon of darkness, which is cool, but nothing like that happened in the Dragon Quest video game series. (As far as I know, it was supposed to be based off of the videogame series, but it just wasn't.)



Directors and producers like to have creative license when they don't play the actual games. They like to create something completely different after only hearing a slight outline of what they are basing the film off of. It's tragic but it's always going to happen with movie games. There are always going to be bad directors who don't play the actual games.

You have to understand that 80% of things are shit. That leaves only a small percentage of something good.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 9, 2009)

It is, without a doubt, Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron.


----------



## foxmusk (Oct 9, 2009)

the knowing.

PS1-quality fire. my fiance and i saw it. kinda.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 9, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> the knowing.
> 
> PS1-quality fire. my fiance and i saw it. kinda.



i forgot about that steaming shit pile.


----------



## GothDragon666 (Oct 10, 2009)

feathery said:


> Never seen it, however it cant be worst then the movie called "the Village" A blind deaf woman alone in a Forrest... Yeah.


 
Yeah, The Village was a pretty bad one, I agree with you on that, even though everyone in my house liked it ><


----------

